# First time on a writers forum and i thought it would be helpful



## Artemis (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey all, just thought I'd introduce myself, I'm a beginner writer with an interest in writing everything, poems, comic books, stories and films, just hope I can learn from people on the forums and maybe help others too


----------



## InstituteMan (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi, Artemis, welcome aboard!


----------



## j.w.olson (Mar 10, 2014)

Welcome Artemis -- that's a bold name. I hope you find a good home here. Let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 10, 2014)

Welcome, Artemis! Anything you need, just ask!


----------



## Gavrushka (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey Artemis, and welcome. - This is my first writing forum too, and I've never felt the need to look elsewhere.

It's an amazing feeling when you first enter the world of writing... Creating amazing works of art from everyday objects... words.

There's a link in my signature to some of the site's resources, but feel free to ask any questions that take your fancy.

After you've made ten posts, you can start a thread showcasing your own work, if you would like. - Feel free to offer your thoughts on the work of others too.


----------



## Sage Celestine (Mar 10, 2014)

Welcome to the writing forums, here you will find some pretty good works, some hilarious, others THAT WILL INFURIATE YOU... due to how much better they are than your pieces. Then you will try to enter in the monthly poetry challenge to try and outshine them. I do suggest participating in the challenge, it ends on the 14th if I remember correctly, also don't be afraid to share your works with us elsewhere


----------



## Artemis (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone for being so welcoming!!


----------



## Folcro (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey Artemis, can I ask what got you into writing?


----------



## Artemis (Mar 11, 2014)

I started writing when I was about 13 so I've been writing for 3 years, but mainly comic books and Tolkien books have been my inspiration for writing and have made me want to write so Tolkien and probably Bob Kane are the reasons I write


----------



## Artemis (Mar 11, 2014)

Guys I'm just wondering when can I change my avatar?


----------



## PiP (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Artemis,

Welcome to WF 


There are two independent limits that apply to accessing profile settings: the first is that you must have been registered for at least 72 hours; the second is that you pass the 10 valid posts quota. When both criteria are met, the system updates your account from new     registered member to full registered member, and you should then be able     to access your profile, choose or upload an avatar, and edit your     signature ... and be able to post on forums previously barred to   you.

Any further questions, please do not hesitate to ask 

PiP


----------



## J Anfinson (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi! Welcome to the forums. You sound like you've got a great attitude. I'm sure you'll fit in well around here.


----------



## princedarkstarr (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey there Artemis, my first time too! I'm glad I'm not the only newby in here and I hope to be reading some of your work soon. I am looking forward to interacting with everyone and maybe even posting some of my own stuff in the future (maybe). I'm still a bit gun shy about posting my fiction. Years ago I worked in radio and television as a news person and have sold many pieces of freelance news copy. I even served as a newspaper editor for a bit but writing fiction has always been a secret desire so I will try to visit with all of you here as often as I can. I travel a lot so my visits may be sporadic but I will do my best. Good luck and great skill to all of you, it was nice to meet you.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi Artemis, welcome to WF.  You picked a beautiful name and avatar!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you, I get alot of inspiration from Greek mythology and Artemis is my favourite god so I thought it was a suitable name


----------

